# Meatloaf, Finally



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

I have finally bitten the bullet and decided to do a meatloaf.  And I have gone all out with this one.  I bought 7lbs of ground chuck and was planning on separating it and freezing half.  Then I thought, I'm not going to light the smoker for a measily meatloaf.  Needless to say, I have mixed 7lbs of meatloaf with 6 eggs, worchestershire, mustard, kethcup, onion, garlic, bread crumbs, kosher salt and black pepper.  I don't like pork in mine, that's why I have omitted it.  I have it chilling in the fridge molding around the bowl.  I'm putting it on a round piece of aluminum foil onto the grate, no pan.  Not sure if I'm cooking it tonight or tomorrow, but I'll post pic's as soon as I take them!


----------



## Uncle Al (Apr 23, 2005)

Larry,

Sounds alot like the recipe that I use for meatloaf except for the molding around the bowl part.  :winkie: 

Al


----------



## Griff (Apr 23, 2005)

Larry

This pretty much my recipe as well. I do add the pork but that's a matter of personal taste. I like to add about a half cup of grated parmesan cheese to my 3 pound loaf.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2005)

So you are doing 1-7lb loaf or 2-3.5lb loaves??  One loaf would be big, no?


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 23, 2005)

Sounds great Larry. Can't wait to see your pics.

Suggestion for ya, try dehydrated onion flakes instead of real onions. Real onions can make your ML crumbly but I think the taste is slightly better with real onion. It's a trade-off.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

Shawn, I use onion soup mix. Larry , good luck, can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Greg, I made one loaf and just put it on the smoker.  Advice will follow. 

I also used fresh onion, vs. dehydrated on the first go around.

Pit is at 277, meats at 53 right now.  I'll continue to post through the cook.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

2 hours into the cook and the mother of all thunderstorms came through.  
Pit's at 273*, meats at 113 about 1 hour 45 minutes into the cook.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

Hang in there Larry! It will be worth it when your done! =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hang in there Larry! It will be worth it when your done! =P~



Thanks for the reassurance Nick!  I thought this thing would be done by now.  Pit temp, 285, meat 123.  Better hurry up or I'm eating it like my burgers!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":34fsz23f]Hang in there Larry! It will be worth it when your done! =P~



Thanks for the reassurance Nick!  I thought this thing would be done by now.  Pit temp, 285, meat 123.  Better hurry up or I'm eating it like my burgers!!![/quote:34fsz23f]


 :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Now that the rain has stopped things are moving faster now. Pit temps at, 287 and meats at 142. 18* till time to eat, I'm starving.  Between the miller lites and the Jagermeister I'm almost ready for bed!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Okay, it's done.  *Finished Meatloaf*


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 23, 2005)

Good lookin' loaf Larry, how did it taste? Anything you would do differently? What was the sauce you used? what kind of wood did you use? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 24, 2005)

Man what a monster loaf. Looks great too. I bet the leftovers were dang good on a sandwich.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 24, 2005)

YOW....that thing is  a beast!  Nice smoke ring...how did it taste?  I bet it will make good cold sammies w/ lotsa ketchup and a coke!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Sunday breakfast! [/url]

I made the sauce for the top, which consisted of ketchup, mustard and brown sugar.  I pulled it off at 160* which seems to be perfect.  The meatloaf was very moist and flavorful.  

If anyone ever cares to mold the loaf in the pan, just make sure you spray the bowl with Pam or coat with oil to help create a release.  I did use some oil, but had a difficult time getting the meat out of the bowl.  Other than that, it's the best meatloaf I've ever made!  I'm glad I finally tried it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

holy crap, that sandwich looks great!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> holy crap, that sandwich looks great!



(burp), man it tasted good too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

I think the best part of doing a meatloaf is the smoke ring


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2005)

Great job Larry! Hope it tasted as good as it looked. Great pics from begining to breakfast!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Vom_Willemstad_K-9 said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2vc5cuh4]
> (burp), man it tasted good too!



Would it be possible to post your recipe up in the recipe section? Sounds great.

Great photos! Beautiful smoke ring!


-Adrian[/quote:2vc5cuh4]

Adrian, I don't really have an exact recipe but here are the ingredients.  I didn't measure anything so I don't have specifics for you, sorry.

Ketchup
Mustard
Fresh Garlic
Fresh Onion
Worchestershire Sauce
Kosher Salt
Fresh Black Pepper
6 Eggs 
Bread Crumbs


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 24, 2005)

Great lookin ML Lary, and, as usual, great pics.

You pulled at 160F? I wonder what I do different, when I check them at 160F they are still a little bloody and squishy inside, your looks cooked through and through. No big, I aint't gonna get hung up on internal temp, probably just a difference in the equipment or how or where the temp is measured.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

I pull mine at 160* and then let them sit if wait any longer on the grill they will dry out, here are some i did earlier this afternoon
)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2005)

Sled is that cheese brats in pic number 3?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Great lookin ML Lary, and, as usual, great pics.
> 
> You pulled at 160F? I wonder what I do different, when I check them at 160F they are still a little bloody and squishy inside, your looks cooked through and through. No big, I aint't gonna get hung up on internal temp, probably just a difference in the equipment or how or where the temp is measured.



Shawn that's interesting?  I stuck the ET-73 probe into the center of the loaf, mid depth into the meat.  I hate to ask this cause I'm sure you have but I gotta ask anyways, sorry.  Have you calibrated your thermometer lately?  I am very anal about that, and will calibrate both the pit thermometer and the meat thermometer before every cook.  That is the only difference I can even think of with yours not being cooked through at 160*.  Let me know if and when you find the culprit, I'd like to know.  

BTW, thanks for the compliment on the pics!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sled is that cheese brats in pic number 3?


No, they are the oscar meyer cheese dogs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

I like that idea of the cheese dogs in the middle. Who da thunk?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I like that idea of the cheese dogs in the middle. Who da thunk?



I don't know about all that Nick??


----------

